# NEED HELP: Point me a good neck knife!



## Federal LG (Dec 31, 2008)

I need a good neck knife.

Something small, thin, light, that I can use around my neck while using shirt and tie.

I saw that Buck Hartsook... what do you guys think ?
And what about the Boker Subcom ?

Thanks in advance for your help!

LG


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2008)

Chad's fixed blade Subcom is a neat little knife, just like all of his designs. 

I believe Lighthound has it in stock.


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 31, 2008)

Monocrom... thanks for your help!

I have one eye in Chad´s Subcom neck knife. It´s thin, small and black! Actually, I have one Boker SubCom folder and I love it!

I can´t decide between Boker SubCom and Buck Hartsook. The Hartsook steel is better (it´s S30V), but Boker´s design is more pleasant to my eyes.

I can´t find any good reviews or opinions about the Buck Hartsook in the "internets" 

Do you know if both of them has kydex sheats with a good blade grip?


----------



## macforsale (Dec 31, 2008)

.....


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice!

In some stores (like Lighthound and Knife Supply), they say that Boker´s Chad Edit is made of 440C steel.

In Boker´s official site, they say it is made of AUS8 steel: http://www.boker.de/index.php?c=17,15,&a=02BO020&p=&pp=0

Who might be right ? I mean... maybe the last produced models is made of AUS8, and the earlier is made of 440C ?

How thick is the Buck Hartsook ?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## macforsale (Dec 31, 2008)

......


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 1, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Do you know if both of them has kydex sheaths with a good blade grip?


 
Can't speak about that particular Buck model. As for the Boker, let's just say that there's a good reason why it comes with a pre-attached lanyard.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 1, 2009)

Macforsale is right... I just cannot find any decent pictures on "internets" of Buck Hartsook, to see it´s size and thickness, with a good perspective.

I saw another models too... and I´m still confused. Don´t know which one to pick...

*Benchmade Instigator - AUS8 steel.*

*Boker CLB Edit - 440C steel.*

*Buck Hartsook - S30V steel.*

All of them are skeletonized body and handle. Black finish, with a thin body, to carry around your neck. Looks perfect!

Hartsook has the best steel, but Chad´s design is awesome! Benchmade looks fine too, but a little bigger.

ARGH!


----------



## Death's Head (Jan 1, 2009)

I highly recommend that you look into the Fred Perrin La Griffe or Le Shark.
Also, check out Raid-Ops Raptor.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 1, 2009)

May want to check out the Cold Steel "Spike" series as well.


----------



## macforsale (Jan 1, 2009)

......


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 1, 2009)

I made some research...

I´ll not take Bechmade Instigator anymore. It has a chisel edge. I don´t like chisel edge... I had bad experiences in sharpening chisel edges, unfortunately. :thumbsdow

Buck Hartsook is too thin. I mean, it has a very good steel, and it´s light, but it´s too thin for my needs. I saw some reviews in Messer Forum with pictures, and I wish it would be more thick.

Spike series from Cold Steel is awesome, but it´s too big for my needs. 

So, I´m thinking about Boker CLB Edit. It has a good design, size and materials. 

Still doing some research, but for now, Boker CLB Edit is winning the race!


----------



## carrot (Jan 1, 2009)

Edit is a great knife but the stock sheath is a little loose. I would be very afraid to carry it inverted. My friend carries his on his belt, which is a safe place to carry a small necker.

Also worth looking at is the Becker Necker and RAT Izula. These two are larger than the Edit but come with excellent sheaths according to users. I have the older Camillus-made Necker (now made by KaBar) so I cannot comment on the new sheath but the design of the knife itself is the same and an extremely useful size IMHO.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Jeff Hall (Nemesis Knives) "Pocket Protector" - http://bladeknives.com/tnk_1mainframe.htm?tnk_gallery-p-JH05454.html~main


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Jan 2, 2009)

+1 for the Jeff Hall (Nemesis Knives) "Pocket Protector":thumbsup:


----------



## RA40 (Jan 2, 2009)

I carry one of these though mine is a much older version from the later 80's:
http://www.dawsonknives.com/the-spike.html
http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-7321468305845_2035_2888653

That one by Jeff Hall looks nice.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 2, 2009)

macforsale said:


> .0630"
> 
> This is a small light weight knife. Used with your thumb and 1st two finger hold. You don't really get a feel for it unless you hold it in your hand. Pictures in my opinion don't give you any idea as to size.
> 
> Mike


 
*Mike... can you tell me what is Buck Hartsook thickness, in milimeters ? And what about it´s sharpness ?*

I still can´t decide between Buck or Boker Edit... Both looks awesome, and perfect for my needs.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Or the Vox Mini or MegaMini
http://www.voxknives.com/voxmegamini.htm


----------



## macforsale (Jan 2, 2009)

.....


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 3, 2009)

Still don´t get it, sorry.

Is it *1,6mm* ? 
Wow... that´s thinner than I thought.

Still, I think Hartsook will be my choice, due to it´s steel and sheat. I heard a lot of people saying that it´s sheat hold the knife tight on it, with no danger of it falling...

Both of them looks terrific, but Buck´s sheat system looks more secure.

And I´m glad to hear it can shave your arm! 
I´ve never had anything made of S30V, but they say it´s a hell of steel to hold edge... hehehe!


----------



## macforsale (Jan 3, 2009)

......


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 3, 2009)

macforsale said:


> I can't find your location on the map. :naughty:


 

:nana:

Got it... it is 1.6mm thick.

It´s thinner than I expect... I hope it gives a solid sensation in the hand.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## carrot (Jan 3, 2009)

The Hartsook is a very, very small knife. I'm not very fond of it.


----------



## jag-engr (Jan 5, 2009)

For a featherweight neck knife, I would recommend the often-overlooked Benchmade TK-1 Tether Knife. Unfortunately, the knife has been discontinued.

I have a CE model, but, if I were getting another one, I'd go for the PE model. The only draw-back that I am aware of is the sheath — the sheath that I have rattles slightly, but, on the one that I got for my brother, the sheath was actually a little loose.

A member of EDCF made his own sheath here.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Jan 7, 2009)

I have and like the Hartsook, but it's very small and very thin. I think of it as a razor-sharp sliver of steel. I got one of the old model and replaced the sheath with a Kydex one of my own. I also carry an Inova Microlight clipped to the neck chain that the Hartsook hangs on.

I also have and very much like the Instigator. I've had no problem sharpening it, but it's not a good slicer, because of the one-side grind.

My most-carried neck knife is a homemade kiridashi that I made from an old file. It's a great little knife. You might think about a kiridashi. I think some members here, or over at EDC Forums, make them.

I'm thinking of making a new neck knife from an old butcher blade, specifically to use as an edge-up defensive knife, as in Mercop's Inverted Edge concept.

There are more small fixed blades available than ever before. Another Becker that you might consider is the tiny one that comes along with the large Kabar Beckers as a "freebie." It isn't currently available by itself.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 8, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> I need a good neck knife.
> 
> Something small, thin, light, that I can use around my neck while using shirt and tie.
> 
> ...


Get a *Busse* Scotch Dispenser or the Skeleton Key. A slightly larger option is the Boney Active Duty, you can get your INFI fix right now directly from the Busse Company Store, there is no need to wait or to search around...


----------

